# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  santinelli parts

## ods

Looking for replacement wheels for a le santinelli.
The pair is $3200 from santinelli.

Where else can we purchase from...

----------


## DaveR

superabrasive.com     I refurbished edgers for 20+ years and have used them
. They are great wheels just purchase the finish and polish together for a matched set and you are good to go

----------

